# ultimative Tastatur gesucht...keine Logitech mehr?!



## Pash0r (10. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seid Jahren einen Logitech G15 ... Die Tasten werden langsam sehr "klapprig" und generell ist sie sehr sehr abgenutzt...Hat auch lange gehalten! HandsUp!
Nun bin ich auch die Suche nach einem würdigen Nachfolger. Ich brauche keine "G-Tasten" und das Disyplay eigentlich auch nicht...Aber die Hintergrundbeleuchtung möchte ich nicht mehr missen!!! Mir ist generell eine super Qualität, Haptik und Langlebigkeit bei einer Tastatur sehr wichtig...Preisliche gibt es ersteinmal keine Einschränkung...Mit diesen Vorrauussetzungen bin ich auf folgende Modelle gestoßen: 

- Logitech Illuminated Keyboard ( http://www.logitech.com/de-de/keyboards/keyboard/devices/4740 ) 
- Microsoft Sidewinder x4 ( http://www.microsoft.com/germany/hardware/games/sidewinder-x4-keyboard/default.mspx ) 

Die folgenden Tastaturen finde ich auch sehr interessant, aber leider beide ohne Tastaturbveleuchtung wie es aussieht:

- Cerry STRAIT Corded Keyboard ( http://www.cherry.de/deutsch/produkte/multimedia_STRAIT_Corded_Keyboard.htm ) 
- Zowie Celeritas Tastatur ( http://www.zowiegear.com/component/content/article/137 )

Normalerweise hat mich keine Tastatur von Herstellern wie Saitek, Razer o.ä. überzeugen können, da sie einfach zu schlecht verarbeitet waren. Glänzende Materialien, Chrom und Plastikapplikationen usw. gehören meiner Meinung nach einfach nicht an eine Tastatur. Sie sollte schlicht und solide sein. Da ich am PC auch sehr viel schreiben muss, ist natürlich der Anschlag auch ein wichtiger Faktor. Dieser hat mir bei der G15 zum Beispiel nicht so gut gefallen. Die G15 habe ich mir damals auch nur geholt, weil es die einzige Tastatur war mit einer einigermaßen guten Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

Könnt ihr mir vielleicht in der Kaufentscheidung helfen? Eure Erfahrungen und Empfehlungen würden mir sehr weiterhelfen, da ich den aktuellen "Tastaturmarkt" überhaupt nicht mehr kenne. Habe ich vielleicht noch tolle Modelle vergessen in meiner Auflistung? 

greetz Pash


----------



## s|n|s (10. April 2011)

Hallo,

Leider gibt es keine gescheite Tastatur mit Beleuchtung. Die soliden Tasten brauchen halt Platz. Vom Logitech würde ich selbst nichts mehr wissen wollen, was eine Tastatur angeht. Razer scheint der selbe Kram zu sein nur in grün. Von Microsoft kaufe ich nur das nötigste: Windoof 

Die Zowie ist interressant. Mechanische Tastatur. Habe meine EC1-Maus von Zowie, die solide verarbeitet ist. Über PS/2-Anschluss hat sie Full N-Key Rollover, oder wie das heisst. Sie nutzt die Brown-Switches von Cherry. Preis: 119,-€

In dem Preissegment gibt es tolle mechanische Tastaturen. Siehe Filco. Bei Filco vermisse ich die Multimedia-Tasten. Man kann sich dafür bei Filco die Switches aussuchen, die man möchte.

Da ich bis jetzt mehr für die scharzen Cherry MX-Switches bin und über 100€ doch etwas saftig finde... Dazu kommt noch, dass mich ein Klick bei den Switches eher irritiert, deswegen bevorzuge ich die schwarzen Cherry MX, würde ich mir mal die Alternative der Steelseries 6Gv2 ansehen für um die 70€.

Ich würde liebend gern mal einige Tastaturen selbst fühlen, so wie due blauen, braunen, schwarzen Cherry Switches mal selbst im Gefühl vergleichen. Soft würde ich nämlich gerne mal fühlen und mit linear vergleichen.

Wenn man auf Multimedia-Tasten verzichten kann ist auch Cherry als Hersteller der kompletten Tastatur eine hervoragende Wahl.
Zum Beispiel die Cherry G80-3000. Leider finde ich im Moment nicht, welchen Switch die hat. Bekommt man auch mit den schwarzen Switches.

Über PS/2 Anschluss bieten viele Tastaturen volles N-Key Rollover/Antighosting. Über USB nur mit etwa 6 Tasten, wie bei der Zowie.

Einen Vergleich zum Druck-/Release-Punkt der Auslösung der Taste und dem Wiederstand gegen Druck ist hier in einem Thread gut verlinkt wurden. Ich empfehle folgenden Thread in die Welt der Tasten-Bretter: Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen.

Gruß
sinis


----------



## FrittenFett (10. April 2011)

> Sie sollte schlicht und solide sein. Da ich am PC auch sehr viel schreiben muss, ist natürlich der Anschlag auch ein wichtiger Faktor. Dieser hat mir bei der G15 zum Beispiel nicht so gut gefallen. Die G15 habe ich mir damals auch nur geholt, weil es die einzige Tastatur war mit einer einigermaßen guten Hintergrundbeleuchtung.


-> klarer, Fall, Cherry G80-3000


@sns
Cherry Strait mit NKRO? 

@TE
Bei der X4 sind die Tastenkappen das Problem, sie sind nur von außen lackiert und wenn sich die Farbe ablöst, scheint das Licht durch die Tasten und es sieht schei*e aus.


Aber auf der Main war doch letztens ne news zur mionix Zibal (BlackMX und grüne LEDs... )
Geiler Aprilscherz übrigens: Mionix


Aber die wirklich ultimative Tastatur ist mMn die:

Amazon.com: XARMOR-U9BL Backlit Keyboard Illuminated Mechanical Keyboard: Electronics


----------



## Kaktus (10. April 2011)

Ich selbst bin Vielschreiber und fahre für mich persönlich derzeit mit der Cherry STRAIT am Besten. Du musst dir erst mal die Frage stellen ob du lieber hohe Tasten magst, oder wie ich, sehr flache Tasten den Vorzug gibst. Ich weiß, die meisten sagen das mechanische Tastaturen für Vielschreiber das Non-Plus-Ultra sind, dem kann ich persönlich gar nicht zustimmen. Ich mag überhaupt keine hohe Tasten und kann auf solchen Tastaturen mittlerweile gar nicht vernünftig schreiben. Di STRAIT ist die erste Tastatur seid Jahren die mir so gut gefällt das ich sie auch wieder kaufen würde. Alles eine Geschmacksfrage.


----------



## FrittenFett (10. April 2011)

Quatsch, das ist die beste:
The Keyboard Company's KBC-6000 - Maltron, Original, Ergonomic Two-Handed Keyboard


----------



## Hansvonwurst (10. April 2011)

FrittenFett schrieb:


> Quatsch, das ist die beste:
> The Keyboard Company's KBC-6000 - Maltron, Original, Ergonomic Two-Handed Keyboard


 

Wenn dann die hier:
Optimus Maximus OLED Tastatur

Scherz beiseite:
Man muss sehen was einem gefällt, Probetippen ist unerlässlich für einen Tastaturkauf!


----------



## Pash0r (11. April 2011)

WOW....Vielen vielen Dank schonmal an alle Beteiligten! Ich muss zugeben, so differenziert habe ich die Tastaturfrage noch nie betrachtet  Aber super! Vielen Dank für diese neuen Erkenntnisse...

Also ich muss sagen bei den mechanischen Tastaturen würde ich dann eher auf eine von den folgenden Tastaturen warten:

- MINOX -> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...und-eine-Handvoll-Details/Eingabegeraet/News/
Da wären wirklich alle Eigenschaften die ich Suche vorhanden...Nur die Qualität kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen...Weiß man da schon wieviel die zirka kosten wird?

- XARMOR: -> http://hardwareaware.com/review/xarmor-u9bl/
Die scheint es ja auch nur in den USA zu geben. Ich denke aber auch diese Tastatur deckt alles ab was ich mir so vorstelle....

Was wären denn gute Alternativen zu mechanischen Tastaturen mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung usw.? Oder gibt es da keine "hochwertigen Produkte"?

Grüße


----------



## schorsch34 (11. April 2011)

Ich habe früher auch immer Tastaturen von Logitech verwendet und war damit auch relativ zufrieden. Inzwischen bin ich aber auf Microsoft umgestiegen, da ich das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis besser fand. 

Wenn es vornehmlich darum geht eine gute Gamer-Tastatur zu haben, finde ich auch die gerade neu erscheinenden OLED-Tastaturen recht interessant. Das Sabre OLED Gaming Keyboard könnte ziemlich interessant sein: OCZ mit OLED-Tastatur - News Hartware.net


----------



## gh0st76 (11. April 2011)

Pash0r schrieb:


> - MINOX -> Spiele-Tastatur Mionix Zibal 60: Erstes Bild und eine Handvoll Details - tastatur, mionix
> Da wären wirklich alle Eigenschaften die ich Suche vorhanden...Nur die Qualität kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen...Weiß man da schon wieviel die zirka kosten wird?
> 
> - XARMOR: -> XArmor U9BLHardware Aware | Hardware Aware
> Die scheint es ja auch nur in den USA zu geben. Ich denke aber auch diese Tastatur deckt alles ab was ich mir so vorstelle....


 
Die Xarmor kommt in Deutschland raus. Wird dann aber von QPAD vertrieben. Soll wohl laut Deutscher Niederlassung diesen oder nächsten Monat erscheinen. Wenn du was hochwertiges haben möchtest, dann würde ich zu einer mechanischen greifen. Nicht zu so Brettern wie die von Microsoft, Logitech oder OCZ. Die sind von der Qualität her für den Mainstream Nutzer ok.


----------



## Pash0r (11. April 2011)

servus leute,

ich bin hin und her gerissen  ... also als "normale Tastatur" mit Hintergrundbeleuchtung würde eignetlich nur das Illuminated Keyboard von Logitech in Frage kommen, was ja sicherlich "qualitativ" murks ist....-> dafür aber auch nur 60 Euro kostet 

Nun habe ich mir aufgrund der liefersituationen mal die Frage bzgl. der Hintergundbeleuchtung gestellt, und da ich eh immer licht an habe, ist sie eigentlich überflüssig 

Welche Tastaturen würdet ihr den in Betracht beziehen, wenn wir die Hintergrundbeleuchtung weglassen würden?!

grüße und vielen dank euch allen...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. April 2011)

Pash0r schrieb:


> Welche Tastaturen würdet ihr den in Betracht beziehen, wenn wir die Hintergrundbeleuchtung weglassen würden?!


 
Auch die eben genannten!
Wichtig ist, dass sie dir ein gutes Gefühl beim tippen vermittelt, sonst kann die ach so gute mechanische Qualität auch nichts bringen!
Geh mal in ein GEschäft, wo du ordentlich in die Tasten hauen kannst und komm wieder um uns zu sagen, was dir gefallen hat!


----------



## MfDoom (13. April 2011)

Die wirklich ultimative Tastatur ist die Cherry G-222. Sie heisst auch Cherry CyMotionExpert. 

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Eingabegeräte - Tastaturen - kabelgebunden - Cherry CyMotion Expert Combo

Billig und unzerstörbar. Es kann Kaffee drüberlaufen (laut Produktbeschreibung) und sie fängt auch nicht an zu klappern wie die Logitech. Nach einiger Zeit sind die richtig ausgelutscht.
Man hat Schnelltasten für die wichtigsten Funktionen. Ich habe meine jetzt glaube ich 7 Jahre und sie ist wie neu (Bis auf einige Schmutzablagerungen )
Sie kostet 20 Euro!! Für das Geld einfach mal antesten, du willst dann keine andere mehr.


----------



## Pash0r (14. April 2011)

oh ha...die Tastaturfrage lässt mich nicht ruhen  

Also ich warte jetzt erstmal den Countdown (ein Countdown für eine Tastatur ^^) ab -> Introducing...Mionix Zibal 60

Nun haben sich noch 2 Fragen aufgetan: 
1. Da ich gerne eine Tastatur mit USB Anschlüssen (HUB) haben möchte, wollte ich mal fragen ob es in dem Bereich schon welche mit USB 3.0 gibt?!
2. Ich tippe unheimlich gerne auf den Tastauren wie sie in den aktuellen Notebooks verbaut werden. Ich kenne sie speziell von Apple und Sony. 
Beispiel -> Kundenbildergalerie für Apple Tastatur .. Gibt es sowas auch für den Desktop Bereich in guter Qualität und nicht von Apple?

Beste Grüße, pash


----------



## Zerberus1 (14. April 2011)

vielleicht ist die ja was für dich..... 

YouTube - CeBit 2011 - Roccat - Technik & Neues - GameInside

Cebit 2011: Roccat Isku Illuminated Gaming Keyboard im ersten Hands-On-Test - roccat, tastatur

*http://www.roccat.org/Products/Gaming-Keyboards/ROCCAT-Isku/
Empfohlener Verkaufspreis:* 79,99 € *  *Offizieller Erscheinungstermin:* Juli 2011

Kenn sie selber aber nicht wie wohl die meisten da sie ja erst im Juli kommen soll....

Schau mal.

Gruß
Zerberus


----------



## DaywalkerEH (14. April 2011)

Zerberus1 schrieb:


> Cebit 2011: Roccat Isku Illuminated Gaming Keyboard im ersten Hands-On-Test - roccat, tastatur


 
Diese Tastatur habe ich auch fest im Blick. Leider soll die erst im Juni erscheinen (Laut Roccat HP)
Ansonsten wird es bei mir die Sidewinder X4, hoffe das es über die Roccat bald neue News gibt, damit ich weiß ob ich warten soll...


----------



## Pash0r (14. April 2011)

Introducing...Mionix Zibal 60

ohman...da hat sich das (kurze) Warten ja noch gelohnt ^^ 
Super...sie hat absolut alles was ich mir vorgestellt habe...Hintergrundbeleuchtung, Usb, MX Black usw...
Was will man mehr  

Nun muss ich sie nur noch irgendwo bestellen können 

lg, pash


----------



## FrittenFett (14. April 2011)

Laut Curetia aus FB ist sie im Caseking System für 130€.


----------



## Pash0r (15. April 2011)

Habe dort schon angefragt..."Die gewünschte Tastatur können wir voraussichtlich erst Mitte Juni anbieten." -> also heisst es doch noch warten


----------



## Pash0r (29. April 2011)

Hallo leute,
ich werd hier noch verrückt auf meiner ausgelutschen Logitech G15  Gibt es schon was Neues bzgl. der Mionix oder einem anderen Produkt? Ansonsten muss ich mir wirklich eine andere zulegen...Grüße


----------



## s|n|s (29. April 2011)

Leider noch keine Tests zur Mionix, als auch zur Celeritas. Dafür aber zu Steelseries und Roccat, die im beworbenen NKRO FAILen. Beworben: 8NKRO, getestet 2NKRO. Quelle. Inwiefern das kritisch ist, da bin ich mir unsicher, da die Tastenkobinationen, die nicht funktionieren, unkritisch sind. Da bei mir auch eine neue ansteht tendiere ich zur Das S.


----------



## Pash0r (29. April 2011)

ne Das Keyboard fällt raus ^^ Wer ist da denn bitte Produktdesigner? Hochglanz um die Tasten? Gehts noch? Da kann ich ja gleich noch ne Putzfrau dazu einstellen ^^ 

Die Mionix ist schon optimal und ist jetzt ja auch mal gelistet -> Caseking.de » Gaming » Tastaturen » Alle Tastaturen » Mionix Zibal 60 Gaming Keyboard

Was ist denn mit der Stellseries SteelSeries 6Gv2 ?! Sie hat absolut keinen Schnick schnack an Board, aber damit kann ich wunderbar leben. USB Hub, Audio Uasgänge und son Krams brauch ich alles nicht an einer Tastatur....


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. April 2011)

Pash0r schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit der Stellseries SteelSeries 6Gv2 ?! Sie hat absolut keinen Schnick schnack an Board, aber damit kann ich wunderbar leben. USB Hub, Audio Uasgänge und son Krams brauch ich alles nicht an einer Tastatur....


 Die Steelseries ist halt eine mechanische Tastatur, die tun sich kaum was!
Hier mal alle bei Geizhals gelisteten:
Eingabegeräte/Tastaturen mechanische Tastatur | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## s|n|s (29. April 2011)

SteelSeries 6Gv1: 2KRO. Fails QAS, WSD despite being advertised as 8KRO Source.

geht. Besonders für extensive Keyboard-Benutzer beim Spielen halte ich aber ein paar Tasten für NKRO für wichtig. QAS braucht kein Mensch. WSD ist auch quatsch. Ich hoffe nur, dass es bei den Kobinationen bleibt. UND: Der Test war unter USB und mit PS/2 geht es meistens besser. Ich denke die Steelseries kann man kaufen, tendiere trotzdem zur Das S, spiegelnd oder nicht.

edit: bitte keine cherry, die sind fürs büro, razer blackwidow ist für die tonne


----------



## Pash0r (29. April 2011)

Ok fassen wir nochmal Zusammen...

Übersicht von Tastaturen die mir gefallen:
- MINOX -> http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,81...begeraet/News/
- XARMOR U9BL: -> XArmor U9BLHardware Aware | Hardware Aware
Die scheint es ja auch nur in den USA zu geben. Ich denke aber auch diese Tastatur deckt alles ab was ich mir so vorstelle....

->QPAD MK-80: -> QPAD MK-80 Mechanical Keyboard: Robustes Keyboard ab Mai im Handel - tastatur, gamer
- Filco Majestro (teuer)

- Steelseries 6Gv2 (günstig) 
-> wo sind hier genau die Unterschiede, die fast den 2,5 fachen Preis rechtfertigen? 

Die "Topre" und "DAS keyboard" gefallen mir einfach nicht...fallen also raus...
 Grüße


----------



## Pash0r (29. April 2011)

Was spricht denn gegen die "Zowie Celeritas" ? Fehlt ihr irgendetwas oder  was übersehe ich nette Features die die QPad oder die Mionix bieten,  sodass sich das warten "lohnt" ?! (bis auf die Hintergrundbeleuchtung  natürlich)...
greetz


----------



## FrittenFett (29. April 2011)

1. Tschuldige, aber es heisst Majestouch. 
2. Bei der Zowie treten anscheinend vermehrt Probleme mit den Stabilisatoren der Leertaste auf.


----------



## s|n|s (30. April 2011)

Pash0r schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen die "Zowie Celeritas" ? Fehlt ihr irgendetwas oder  was übersehe ich nette Features die die QPad oder die Mionix bieten,  sodass sich das warten "lohnt" ?! (bis auf die Hintergrundbeleuchtung  natürlich)...
> greetz


 
Bei der Steelseries sind die schwarzen Cherry Tasten drin, die sind  schwerer zu drücken, als zum Beispiel die braunen, die in der Celeritas  sind. Dazwischen liegen die blauen, die in der Blackwidow sind. Die  haben durch den Klick den lautesten Anschlag.

Zum Zocken würde ich die Celeritas wegen den braunen der Steelseries vorziehen. Für dasselbe Geld gibts bei Das Keyboard allerdings schon NKRO oder bei der Mionix Beleuchtung. Mionix hat wiederum schwarze Switches. . .

Seit dem Bugfix der DAS ist die Filco der DAS nicht mehr überlegen. Ausser im Preis. Und es gibt sie im Tenkeyless .   . . .. .


----------



## FrittenFett (30. April 2011)

Ähm nein, stimmt nicht ganz.

Blacks sind nicht schwerer zu drücken, es gibt nur keinen Druckpunkt.
Effektiv haben sie einen "Widerstand" von 60g. (Im Vergleich: Blue/Brown: ~50g)

Zum Ende hin werden Blacks eben immer härter, es ungefähr bis 80g hoch.


----------



## s|n|s (30. April 2011)

FrittenFett schrieb:


> Blacks sind nicht schwerer zu drücken . . . Effektiv haben sie einen "Widerstand" von 60g. (Im Vergleich: Blue/Brown: ~50g)



Seid wann ist 60g nicht mehr schwerer als 45/50g?


----------



## FrittenFett (30. April 2011)

Seitdem diese Kraft bei linearen erst nach dem Auslösepunkt kommt.
Wenn man also touchtype schafft, ist es weniger. 
Muss man nur erstmal lernen.


----------



## s|n|s (30. April 2011)

Es geht ja um das Zocken UND Schreiben. Eine Taste beim Spielen gedrückt zu halten, ist bei 45g leichter als bei 60g.

Beim Schreiben sind braune MX wegen des tactile besser als linear, imho, touchtype oder nicht.


----------



## Pash0r (1. Mai 2011)

ja ich muss sagen, ich glaube die brown oder die clear gefallen mir am besten...Demnach fällt die Mionix ja raus  ohman...

zur Info: 
-> schönes Vid bzgl. Tastaturen: YouTube - Mechanical Gaming Keyboard Shootout. 5 Top Keyboards Reviewed and Compared.


----------



## s|n|s (1. Mai 2011)

für reines zocken würde ich die schwarzen nehmen. Zocken und ne Menge schreiben: Braun. Blaue fallen völlug aus meinem Geschmack. Rote finde ich noch interressant 

Das video:

Die Blackwidow 2KRO: Razer Black Widow (lighted and non-lighted): 2KRO.  Fails ZXC.  Well  optimized around WASD/ESDF clusters.  Not so much for arrow key users -  any combo above 2 arrow keys fails.  Source 1.  Source  2 (note CTRL-AQ does work) ESDF combo source. Sie für MMOs zu empfehlen, nur weil sie Markotasten hat ist Schwachsinn. Makros sind in MMOs einfach über das MMO-Interface zu schreiben auf jede beliebige Taste. Dazu gibt es einige Photos im Netz, auf denen sich die Oberfläche der Tasten auflösen. Finde sie gerade nicht. . .

Steelseries6Gv2 NKRO über PS/2, 6KRO über USB. Wie er hier die Tasten einfach so abhebt, erschreckt mich.

Die besten Keycaps hat sicher die Das. Den Windoof-Key kann man auch mit "microsoft Fixit" ausschalten.


----------



## netheral (3. Mai 2011)

Wenn ihr braune Cherrys wollt, führt wohl leider atm. der einzige Weg zu Cherry direkt oder zu Zowie. Habe selber die Celeritas von Zowie. Das Teil tippt sich derartig geil, das ist unbeschreiblich. Die fehlende Handballenauflage lässt sich ja überall nachkaufen. Ich habe z.B. eine von Hama. Die ist rutschfest und ist mit einem Gel gefüllt, wodurch sie sogar viel angenehmer ist als die Standardauflagen einiger Tastaturen. 

Leider kann man die mechanischen wohl nirgendwo probetippen... Die üblichen (Geiz ist Geil, Ich bin doch nicht blöd) werden wohl eher die Logitech- und Microsoft Bretter haben. Wobei die Chance, dass sie eine Black Widow haben, durchaus gegeben ist. Razer halt.


----------



## Veriquitas (3. Mai 2011)

Ich hab jetzt die Black Widow von Razer die ist einfach geil und würde die niemals gegen was anderes tauschen einfach epic.


----------



## gh0st76 (3. Mai 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> Eine Taste beim Spielen gedrückt zu halten, ist bei 45g leichter als bei 60g.


 
Fällt aber kaum auf. Wie schon geschrieben wurde. Erst nach dem Auslösepunkt werden die Blacks schwerer. Und 60g sind auch nichts. Es sei denn man hat Finger wie Streichhölzer. Ich kann ohne Probleme die Taste bei Blacks unten halten selbst wenn ich Stundenlang zocke. Da ist nichts mit Ermüdung oder Schmerzen.

Was du zu der BlackWidow geschrieben hast. Ist halt Razer. 6Key Rollover funktioniert ja schon ewig. Aber Razer muss ja mal wieder dran rumpfuschen.  So kennt man die halt.


----------



## OctoCore (3. Mai 2011)

Tja... Black Widow... die scheint so übel nicht zu sein, bis auf die Punkte, die gegen sie sprechen.
Der schlimmste ist das Klavierlackdesign. Wenn jemand eine glorreiche Idee hätte, wie man die Oberschale matt bekommt, ohne sie völlig zu verhunzen - also schön gleichmäßig -, dann könnte ich mich eventuell dafür erwärmen.


----------



## FrittenFett (3. Mai 2011)

Also Netheral, wer bereit ist nach Linden in Hessen zu fahren, der hat echt Glück.

Wieder Erwartung gibt es nämlich im Alternate Shop die BlackWidow, die Raptor K1 und ne G84-4400 (ML Switches mit kurzem Hub) - alles ausgepackt. Ein Traum für jeden Mecha Geek. 
  

Zur BW selber:
Nach meinem "HandsOn" Test im Shop (habe die BW ungefähr 20 Minuten blockiert. ) ist die ganz gut.
An den BlueMX kann Razer ja nichts ändern aber die sonstige Verarbeitungsqualität ist schon gut.
Nur eben glossy.


----------



## s|n|s (3. Mai 2011)

Finde keine Tastatur mit  braunen Cherry MX mit respektablem KRO. 

Ausnahmen:
- Zowie Celeritas. 
Manko: 120,-€. 
- Das Keyboard
Manko: 1) gibts bei getdigital nur "blank", 2) 130,-€.
- Filco
150,-€ 

A) Kennt jemand noch einen Händler, der günstiger ist, oder eine größere Auswahl hat?
B) Eine Möglichkeit, an ein Das Keyboard "Professional Silent" in Deutschland zu kommen?


Tipp: Um Windows-Keys und CapsLock auszuschalten, sucht mal _Sharpkeys 3.0_


----------



## OctoCore (3. Mai 2011)

Das Keyboard gibt's doch auch bei daskeyboard.com.
Wo sitzt der Laden eigentlich?


----------



## koxbox (3. Mai 2011)

OctoCore schrieb:


> Das Keyboard gibt's doch auch bei daskeyboard.com.
> Wo sitzt der Laden eigentlich?


 
Austin , Texas .... steht bei Contact unten


----------



## OctoCore (4. Mai 2011)

Schande über mein Haupt, das habe ich glatt übersehen. 
Nja... vielleicht lohnt es sich trotzdem, sich so ein Teil schicken zu lassen, die berechnen zwar soviel wie hierzulande auch, aber in $ und nicht in € - da muss man mal den Taschenrechner schwingen, ob sich das lohnt.


----------



## Pash0r (4. Mai 2011)

klar lohnt sich das -> 129 USD sind derzeit knapp 87 Euro (bzw. Silent Model 91 Euro)...Ich weiss natürlich nicht was da effektiv noch drauf kommt, aber das wäre aufjedenfall günstig. Ich meine der Zoll Freibetrag liegt zur Zeit bei <150 Euro und der Steuerfreibetrag bei <22 Euro, d.h. man muss 91 Euro (Keyboard) + 19% Steuern = ~ 108 Euro + Versandkosten...Das Keyboard fällt für mich NUR aus einem GRUND aus meinem Beuteschema -> KLAVIERLACK!!! Es wäre die perfekte Tastatur, wenn nicht dieser blöde Klavierlack wäre...Find daran halt den USB HUb noch echt praktisch (kein MUSS) 

Also bleibt mir nur noch die Zowie oder die Filco...Ich hätte halt auch gerne Mediatasten usw. Sowas find ich schon wirklich sehr praktisch...

Stehen denn noch irgendwelche Tastaturen aus, die in absehbarer Zeit kommen sollen und Mx-browns verwendet werden? 
Hier nochmal die übersicht, für alle Unentschlossenen  -> http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html#post6025244


----------



## s|n|s (4. Mai 2011)

Zum Versand nach Deutschland:

Die Filco gibt es auch bei "the keyboard company", in etlichen Varianten, darunter auch tenkeyles.

Bei einem Ebay-Händler gibts noch die KBC Poker, tenkeyless. Oder Noppoo Choc, die ist aber mit schwarzen cherrys. Finde gerade den link nicht, aber heute abend kann ich den posten.


----------



## Pash0r (5. Mai 2011)

Hab mir jetzt aus kostengründen erstmal die Steelseries 6Gv2 für den Einstieg in die Welt der mechanischen Tastaturen bestellt...Werd sie am WE testen und dann entscheiden, ob ich sie behalte...Wollte ja eigentlich die MX-Browns haben, aber gut als Student muss man Kompromisse eingehen  Der Preis von 59 Euro ist unschlagbar. Das ist fast 1/3 des Preises der Filco, und so schlecht wird sie schon nicht sein  Optisch gefällt sie mir mit am Besten...Ohne großen SchnickSchnack, schön auf das Wesentliche beschränkt! 

Ich werde euch berichten, sobald ich sie hier hab...


----------



## s|n|s (5. Mai 2011)

Pash0r schrieb:


> Der Preis von 59 Euro ist unschlagbar.



Von wo? 



Pash0r schrieb:


> Ich werde euch berichten, sobald ich sie hier hab...



Cool!


----------



## Seth86 (5. Mai 2011)

SteelSeries 6G v2 | heise online-Preisvergleich

bei Avitos für 57,34 EUR zu haben (+ Versandkosten)


----------



## Pash0r (5. Mai 2011)

Einfach zu günstig im Vergleich zum restlichen Feld


----------



## Pash0r (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin absolut begeistert  Unglaublich wie gut man mit so einer Tastatur tippen kann. Ich hätte niemals einen so enorm großen Unterschied erwartet. Absolut überragend! Jeder CENT der 59 Euro sind perfekt investiert, und genau das was ich wollte. Ich meine, ich kenne jetzt nur die MX Black Switches, aber das Schreibgefühl ist bombastisch. Es ist um Welten besser, als auf jeder Tastatur die ich bis jetzt getippt habe. Warum das sogar die ungeeigneteste Switch Art fürs Schreiben sein soll, erschließt sich für mich nicht. Aber ich kenne die anderen Switch Varianten wie gesagt auch nicht. Für mich eine klare Verbesserung und ein traumhaftes Schreibegfühl! Muss am WE relativ viel für die Uni schreiben und freue mich schon richtig darauf 
Die Verarbeitung der 6Gv2 ist absolut überragend und in keinster Weise mit einem Logitech Produkt o.ä. zu vergleichen. Die verwendeten Materialien, das minimalistische Design, das Schreibgefühl...Ich weiß gar nicht wo ich anfangen soll ... Ich bin absolut hin und weg ... Ich werd nach dem WE nochmal meine Erfahrungen posten, wenn die erste Euforie verschwunden ist...wenn sie denn verschwindet 

Ich wünsch euch allen ein schönes WE und möchte mich nochmal bei ALLEN für die tollen Tips und Meinungen bedanken, die für mich ein perfektes Produkt hervorgebracht haben...

Viele Grüße, Pash


----------



## FrittenFett (6. Mai 2011)

Bereite dein Portemonnaie schon einmal auf die Abspeckkur vor.


Black MX sind schon deutlich besser als Rubberdomes, jetzt musst du nur noch die andere Seite der Mechas kennenlernen:
Buckling Spring.


----------



## s|n|s (7. Mai 2011)

Lassen sich die Keycaps, also die Tasten-Abdeckungen, wirklich einfach mit 2 Fingern von den Tastern heben?
Wie in dem Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC1XWE3Cses
Steelseries ist ab Minute 7:30


----------



## Pash0r (7. Mai 2011)

Hiho,

jo, habs gerad getestet, geht wirklich sehr einfach...Trotzdem sitzen sie optimal und schön fest...Aber wofür ist das gedacht? Nur für reinigungszwecke? Oder kann man die Tasten nachkaufen, wenn mal eine defekt ist?


----------



## s|n|s (7. Mai 2011)

Beides. 
Zum Reinigen kann man die Keycaps abheben und zum Beispiel mit Druckluft das Darunter , also die Oberfläche, und das Darin, also die Schalter der Tasten selbst, reinigen. Ein Howto gibt es irgendwo ... ma suchen ... ich finde gerade nicht das, was ich so gut fand. Bin nur am Notebook, mein Rechner tuts ohne Monitor nicht so richtig 

Keycaps kann man Nachkaufen, diese müssen jedoch neben die originalen passen. Da kocht jeder Hersteller sein eigenes Süppchen. Von Filco gibt es zum Beispiel blaue und rote WASD-Keycaps, und rote Escape-Caps die auf ihre eigenen Tastaturen passen. Es gibt auch unbedruckte Keycaps. Von Das Keyboard gibt es Linu-Keycaps zum Austauschen des Windoof-Keys. In einigen Foren finden sich Angebote, eigene Designs zu drucken. Es gibt auch bunte Keycaps-Sets in mehreren Farben für ein Keyboard.

Spielerei halt.

Dass die Keycaps so leicht abgehen erschreckt mich. In Sachen KRO ist man mit der 6Gv2 dafür auf der sicheren Seite. Für mein MMO drücke ich öfter mehr als 3 Tasten gleichzeitig. 

Ich tendiere immer noch zu einem Nicht-Gaming Keyboard wie dem Das Keyboard oder dem Noppoo Choc Mini. Alles weit über 100,-€ leider.


----------



## Pash0r (8. Mai 2011)

naja "so leicht" gehen die auch nicht ab  Meine Freundin hätte da schon mehr Probleme  Ist halt subjektiv... Ich kann dir die Steelseries nur ans Herz legen. Es ist wirklich ein Traum...Tippen macht richtig Spass...und das Ganze für 60 Euro ist wohl definitiv unschlagbar!
Bestell sie dir einfach mal...Kannst sie ja testen, und bei Nichtgefallen innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückschicken...Aber glaub mir das wirst du sowieso nicht tun  
Ich bin rundum zufrieden und das für 1/3 des Preises einer Filco (nicht ganz )

Lg, Pash


----------



## s|n|s (8. Mai 2011)

bei mir wird es definitiv tenkeyless


----------



## skorpion1181 (11. Mai 2011)

hey Leute, hier hätte ich mal sone Art persönlichen Geheimtipp für euch:
Ich habe jahrelang auch auf Cherry getippt und hatte als Letze eine Logitech G11. Da mir diese lauten 'Tipp-Kästen' mit Bauklötzchen-Tasten aber nicht mehr ins Haus kommen, bin ich auf was Flaches umgestiegen. 
Schlicht, beleuchtet, flach und schick, und für große Hände geeignet sollte sie sein. Volles Layout, und ohne Makro-Firlefanz o.ä.

-Fujitsu KB910. Etwas mit Logitech Illuminated vergleichbar, aber für mich definitiv die bessere Alternative.
Weiß beleuchtete Buchstaben, flach (NoteBook-Style), elegant (Glossy-Rahmung außen), Media-Keys, deutlicher Druckpunkt u. sanfter Anschlag, und meiner Meinung nach auch toll zum viel Schreiben, auch leiser als alles was ich bisher hatte, auch wenn die Dämpfung relativ schnell etwas nachlässt. Mit Drainage-System wenn man mal was drüber schüttet. 

Zwar nichts Mechanisches, vom Gefühl also anders. Die Verarbeitung ist zwar nicht High-End, aber solide, größtenteils deutlich besser als Logitech. Für einen Preis unter 40,00 Euro bin ich bei dieser geblieben, und ich habe viele getestet. Mehr als 55,00 Euro für eine Tastatur ist für mich nicht akzeptabel, und diese Gaming-Keyboards find ich teilweise einfach nur grotesk, und preislich gegen jede Sitte.

Vielleicht für den einen oder anderen hier eine ernste Alternative. Für mich besser als alles von Logitech, Microsoft, Roccat, Razer und Co.


----------



## Pash0r (17. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,
so zwei Hausarbeiten und einigen Gaming-Sessions später bin ich leider nicht mehr so angetan von der Steelseries  
Druckpunkt etc. finde ich wirklich super und ich möchte Mechas auch abolut nicht mehr missen! 
ABER: Die Verarbeitung der Tasten ist wirklich schlecht...Alle Tasten die ich oft benutze sind bereits "blank" und man sieht einen deutlichen Unterschied zu den anderen Tasten...Die SPACE Taste ist nur an den Stellen blank, wo ich mit dem Daumen druafgehe ... oh man das ist absolut nicht meine Definition von QUALITÄT  
Also was die Abnutzung der Tasten angeht, war bei G15 um Längen besser!!!! Auf Anfrage bei Steelseries wurde mit mitgeteilt, dass es keine Ersatzteile gibt, ich solle die Tastatur wenn bei meinem Händler reklamieren 

Naja dann werde ich wohl doch die MIONIX Zibal 60 (sollte ja in den nächsten 2 Wochen lieferbar sein) testen müssen oder eben die ZOWIE Celeritas...Oder ist vielleicht schon jemand im Besitz der Mionix und würde uns ein paar ersten Eindrücke schildern? 

greetz


----------



## gh0st76 (17. Juli 2011)

Das ist halt der Preis den man zahlen muss wenn man eine gute mechanische unter 100 Euro haben möchte. Die Keycaps sind halt aus günstigeren Material. Bei meiner Déck ist bis jetzt nichts blank. Geht ja auch nicht dank Doubleshots.


----------



## Abol (17. Juli 2011)

Wenn du keine abnutzenden Keycaps haben möchtest, dann solltest du auch keine Zowie kaufen. Die hat genau die gleichen Probleme was das Abnützen angeht. Da muss dann schon was höherwertiges her. Haben Filcos eigentlich gelaserte Keycaps?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Juli 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Das ist halt der Preis den man zahlen muss wenn man eine gute mechanische unter 100 Euro haben möchte. Die Keycaps sind halt aus günstigeren Material. Bei meiner Déck ist bis jetzt nichts blank. Geht ja auch nicht dank Doubleshots.


 
Geht mit allen Materialien. Bei gelaserten oder Doubleshots bleibt die Schrift erhalten, ja. Aber etwaige Anrauhungen können sehr wohl verloren gehen. Hab ich bei meiner Cherry (cymotion) auch. Genau von oben betrachtet sehen die Tasten quasi original aus (Schrift&Co), aber wenn man sie in leichtem Gegenlicht betrachtet, dann sind die häufig genutzten (einschließlich zwei Bereichen auf der Leertaste) Spiegelblank, wärend die anderen unverändert matt sind. Das ist einfach eine Frage des verwendeten Kunststoffes. (in meinem Fall schein Cherry ähnliches Material für die untere Tastatureinfassung verwendet zu haben. Da ist mitlerweile nicht nur der Lack an vielen Stellen ab, an den Stellen, wo der Handballen typischerweise aufliegt, hat die Abnutzung sogar zu spürbaren Dellen geführt.
(stört mich aber nicht, ich guck schließlich auf den Bildschirm und wenn die Tastatur von selbst ergonomischer wird...  )


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Juli 2011)

Hallo an alle,
@ghOst76: Deck Tastaturen haben Dye Sub PBT Key's keine Double Shots!
@Abol: Filco Key's sind nicht gelasert sondern Pad Printed also  bedruckt. Sie sind dann noch mit einer Art Klarlack überzogen (Ausnahme  Ninja die sind nur bedruckt). Das einzige negative an ner Filco die  Keycaps und natürlich der preis!


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Juli 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geht mit allen Materialien. Bei gelaserten oder Doubleshots bleibt die Schrift erhalten, ja. Aber etwaige Anrauhungen können sehr wohl verloren gehen.


 
Nur das die Keycaps der Déck keine Aufrauhung haben. Die Tasten sind von der Oberfläche her glatt.

@moparcrazy

Nicht ganz. 

*Double-Shot Injection Molding*
With this method, the keycap actually consists of two pieces. The first    piece is the outside of the keycap with the letter basically cut out  of   it, and the second piece is placed inside it with the lettering   embossed  to fit into the top piece. You can see it in this diagram:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


This method of printing results in the highest quality keycaps possible.    The edges of the letters are perfectly sharp, and it achieves the    highest contrast, clearest lettering possible. Unfortunately, because of    the very high price, only TG3 Electronics (Deck Keyboards) still uses   this method on  their keyboards, and Fentek and Signature Plastics can   create custom  caps with it.

Example: OCN Keycap



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



The easiest way to verify if a key is double shot molded is to check    from underneath. You will be able to see the two different colored    plastics.


Pros:

Doesn't wear out, ever
Perfect edges
Highest contrast and visibility
Cons:

Highest Cost
Limited to two colors per key
On worn keys you can sometimes feel the edge where the plastics meet
Quelle: http://www.overclock.net/keyboards/491752-mechanical-keyboard-guide.html


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Juli 2011)

Beide Bilder zeigen keine Deck keycap!
Habe hier eine Deck Legend und die key's sind keine Doubleshots.
Hier mal die Doubleshots
Default:All About Keys - geekhack forums
Hier die Dye sublimated
Default:All About Keys - geekhack forums
Hier Deck
http://geekhack.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=21951&d=1311431806
Hier noch eine Auflistung für einige Keyboards 
Default:Key Reference - Pics and specifications for various manufacturer's keys - geekhack forums


----------



## gh0st76 (25. Juli 2011)

Wenn ich meine Keycaps abziehe, dann sehe ich ganz deutlich 2 verschiedenfarbige Kunststoffe und keinen Plastikstempel der auf der Oberfläche weiß ist. Kann natürlich auch daran liegen das meine Tastatur schon über 3 Jahre alt ist und die Décks heute andere Keycaps haben.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Juli 2011)

Direkt auf der Deck Website  Deck Keyboards unter Punkt *12. Will the letters on the keycaps wear off eventually? *NEVER! Characters can't chip off the key caps or wear down because we  use a sublimated negative printing process which drives the ink into the  plastic  keycaps at 525°F. This means permanent printing from the inside out, not  just on the top, and gives the letters a permanent place inside the  plastic.
Na wenn Du dich dann besser Fühlst hast Du halt nen sondermodel.

Zurück zum eigentlichem Thema.
Ultimative Tastatur = Deck 
Habe selbst eine "Legend" ist gebaut wie ein Panzer leider auch fast so  teuer 210 euronen mit Versand aber für mich jeden Cent wert.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Juli 2011)

s|n|s schrieb:


> für reines zocken würde ich die schwarzen nehmen. Zocken und ne Menge schreiben: Braun.


 Jup, schreiben + zocken = Cherry *Brown* Switches
Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital
Ich _liebe_ dieses Tastenbrett


----------



## Fleshless91 (25. Juli 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:
			
		

> Jup, schreiben + zocken = Cherry Brown Switches
> Filco Majestouch Profi Tastatur - Versand in 24h im Shop getDigital
> Ich liebe dieses Tastenbrett



Merkt man fast nicht 

Mfg Fleshless


----------



## brennmeister0815 (25. Juli 2011)

Was soll's. Auf Empfehlung gekauft und vom Fleck weg begeistert. Das Teil ist _fast_ zu cool, um wahr zu sein. Nee, mal im Ernst, wer auf Markro's und Disco-Leuchtbudenzauber verzichten kann, ist mit _diesem_ Tastenbrett _bestens_ versorgt.


----------



## moparcrazy (25. Juli 2011)

Die Filco's sind auch echt Sexy! Und genauso gut verarbeitet wie die  Deck. Einzig und allein die Keycaps könnten für den Preis von 150  euroten höherwertiger sein. Zum Glück kann man so was ja nach rüsten.  Schwarze gravierte PBT caps sind für meine Filco jedenfalls schon  bestellt.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Juli 2011)

moparcrazy schrieb:


> Schwarze gravierte PBT caps sind für meine Filco jedenfalls schon  bestellt.


 Und wo gibt's diese Caps für die FILCO


----------



## moparcrazy (26. Juli 2011)

Hier PBT 104 keycaps oder Overclock.net - Cherry PBT Keycaps, White on Black oder Overclock.net - Cherry PBT Keycaps, Black on Black oder KBC PBT


----------



## brennmeister0815 (26. Juli 2011)

@moparcrazy: Danke für die Info


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Juli 2011)

gh0st76 schrieb:


> Nur das die Keycaps der Déck keine Aufrauhung haben. Die Tasten sind von der Oberfläche her glatt.



Das die Tasten von Anfang an "blank" waren, bestätigt deine Aussage, dass keine deiner Tasten blank ist und es auch nie werden kann, nicht wirklich


----------



## moparcrazy (27. Juli 2011)

Ist so auch nicht richtig. Die Deck key's haben eine recht feine  Struktur sie sind aber nicht komplett glatt. Die key's bestehen außerdem  aus PBT Plastik und nicht aus ABS Plastik. Dieser ist im Vergleich  deutlich haltbarer und es dauert um einiges länger bis diese caps  anfangen zu glänzen. Aber auch die glänzen irgendwann! Es ist und bleibt einfach Kunststoff...


----------

